# Anyone have Nissan Altima "DeathTrap" accelerator problem ?



## Fernwhite (Sep 16, 2015)

My sons 2011 Nissan Altima has had problems since - service engine light comes on. Dealer fixes then happens again. Then last year The gas pedal wouldn't work 3 separate times on my son
I told him I wanted to drive and it happens to me. THE SCARIEST THING EVER when cars are coming at you both direction and no gas pedal I have taken it to 4 Nissan dealers They fix it and then blame the dealer before them which Discust me they handle service like this 
It happened so bad to me in a busy traffic street. I took. It to Van Nuys Nissan where of course their "master tech". Ha no such thing - good mechanic ! Of course blamed San Diego Nissan - they had my car 2 weeks took it apart after telling me it's the transmission. Well yesterday it happens Again 
I called Nissan of North America filed a legal complaint last month. Asked them to buy in this DEATH TRAP back from me. While it's been 2 week. Still no answer.


----------



## Fernwhite (Sep 16, 2015)

I won't sell this car to anyone. I would never want this to happen to anyone what I have gone through. I had to literally jump out of the car and put my hands up so the oncoming traffic saw the car was stuck - gas pedal not working.


----------



## seldomseen (Sep 11, 2015)

File a complaint with your states attorney general's office and the NHTSA to see if this will help to get the matter addressed promptly.


----------



## LaurieWhite (Sep 22, 2015)

*DEATH TRAP ALTIMA*

I have a complaint filed with Nissan North America they are a joke the woman dealing with me tells me different things all the time..
now i Have Lemon Law Attorneys contacting me


----------

